# iBook G3 / 900 écran sous" acid"



## patrick jean-jacques (8 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
il semblerait que mon bon viel iBook ai pris une overdose d'acide,
soit une panne d'écran (j'en ai un autre sur iBook 14' similaire H.S)
soit une panne de carte vidéo ou C.M,
vos avis sont les bienvenus,
car je veux bien changer l'écran mais rien d'autre,
images alarmantes :
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5201/5335191889_078f3a6f86_z.jpg
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5242/5335805140_424494bdb4_z.jpg
"sbeurk" ces écrans me fichent la nausée,
de plus au démarrage : alerte d'erreur de date, mon ibook est revenu avant l'an 2000,
il doit y avoir une pile/batterie H.S (spéciale pour garder l'heure ?)
je file sauvegarder, vive le firewire et le mode Target !
Patrick JJ


----------



## Pamoi (8 Janvier 2011)

ça ressemblerait bien à une carte vidéo HS

Pour ce qui est de l'heure, en principe la batterie tient lieu de pile. 
Mais néanmoins j'ai 3 iBooks G3, et aucun ne conserve l'heure, et les batteries sont bonnes. Donc je suis également intéressé par une éventuelle explication


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (8 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour Pamoi,
ma batterie bien qu'ayant perdue en autonomie (30 à 40 minutes seulement)
est encore bonne,
quant à la carte vidéo si le démontage remplacement n'est pas trop difficile
comme j'en ai une autre (iBook H.S carte mère)
je vais tenter l'opération (manuel de démontage dèjà downloadé)
cordialement,
patrick JJ


----------



## Pamoi (8 Janvier 2011)

j'ai bien peur que (comme d'habitude) la carte vidéo soit soudée à la carte mère ...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (8 Janvier 2011)

Tant pis pour moi,
me reste deux épaves  H.S et rien pour en reconstituer un opérationnel :mouais:
je fonce voir les P.A 
patrick JJ


----------



## Pamoi (8 Janvier 2011)

Ben oui, y'a plus que ça


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (9 Janvier 2011)

Hier j'ai ouvert la machine H.S pour pièces,
quelle galère !
on casse l'habillage externe, on se retrouve avec un tas de vis différentes,
puis on constate qu'il n'y pas de carte graphique à changer 
reste un DD trop petit (30GO)
un graveur cd-rw DVD et tous les cables et bien sûr un écran en bon état,
l'autre iBook qui boote encore (mais plus d'images) va être sauvegardé, carbon copy cloner doit y suffire (en mode target) puis je le démonte aussi pour récupérer la ram et le disque dur qui fera un petit disque de sauvegarde dans un boitier externe,
au travail, 
cordialement,
PatrickJJ


----------



## Invité (9 Janvier 2011)

T'as pas essayé de brancher ton iBook sur un écran externe pour vérifier l'hypothèse de la carte graphique ?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (10 Janvier 2011)

Si bien sûr,
 mais pas dispo chez le revendeur local qui m'as donné une épave du mêm iBook
(désossé ce W.E par curiosité)
j'emprunte ces jours ci l'adaptateur et je teste,
si O.K sur un écran externe j'achèterai l'adaptateur (pas la réf :mouais
cordialement,
Pat JJ
PS: pas envie d'ouvrir un second iBook, démontage hard..


----------



## Invité (10 Janvier 2011)

Bah, avec le manuel, ça se démonte assez bien.
C'est vrai que ça fait beaucoup de vis, mais le bac à glaçons, ça aide.

L'adaptateur c'est miniVga/Vga, pas cher sur la Baie


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (10 Janvier 2011)

Merci Invité j'y file voir l'objet en question,
Patrick JJ


----------



## Pamoi (10 Janvier 2011)

Pas forcément besoin d'aller si loin ... 
Le revendeur local ayant l'air sympa, il en a certainement un à prêter sous le coude ...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (10 Janvier 2011)

il semble qu'il n'en ai pas un seul en stock (proposition de commande) puis don de l'iBook H.S,
donc je mise 5 euros sur la baie (fin de vente dans 3 ou 4 jours) 
et j'emprunte l'accessoire demain à des amis pour test,
tout fini par s'arranger 
patJJ


----------

